
Bad code isn't Technical Debt, it's an unhedged Call Option (2010) - omnibrain
http://higherorderlogic.com/2010/07/bad-code-isnt-technical-debt-its-an-unhedged-call-option/
======
richmarr
Trouble is, "unhedged call option" will result in a blank stare from anyone
who doesn't work in banking.

> He realised that the problem with the “Technical Debt” metaphor is that for
> managers debt can be a good thing

This attitude gets my goat. Technical debt is a strategy that contributes
directly to the success of young companies. If you don't share that goal with
your manager then he/she should fire you.

Some managers pressure devs into cutting corners for other reasons, but I'd
argue that unless some kind of evaluation has been made of both (a) the cost
and (b) the value of that shortcut then it isn't technical debt, it's just
ignorance (and probably poor communication).

